# Vet, Farrier, Physio, Dentist & Other Recommendations Near Frome



## DragonTheHorse (18 November 2015)

Hi All,

Having asked about hay/haylage supply (thanks to all who responded!) in a separate thread, I realise I should have asked about all the other things at the same time; anyhow, here goes with the rest; please can you let me know who you use for Vets, Farrier, Physio, Dentist (horse-naturally, people don't matter ) near Frome (actually East Woodlands) and whether you'd recommend them (as opposed to just finding them tolerable)?  Also your favourite tack shops/feed/bedding suppliers.

Of the above, I have already heard good things about Mole Valley Farmers in terms of vets (it certainly wasn't the first place that sprung to mind when thinking about equine vets), but other opinions welcomed.

The tack/feed shops that I know of are obviously the bigger chains Mole Valley and Countrywide; I also know of Totally Tack.  If there are any other good ones to visit within a 15-20 mile radius, that would be useful.

Feel free to add in any other recommendations for things I haven't thought of above which would be useful for someone new to the area too!

Thanks, as always, for your help!


----------



## benz (24 November 2015)

For vet I use peter sclater http://www.sclaterequine.co.uk/ he is VERY thorough and never stops until he gets to the bottom of things. Also use him for dentist work.

Farrier we use is Matt housley http://www.thesomersetfarrier.co.uk/ he is young (and easy on the eyes!) but is good and reliable.

And for physio hollybidmead@gmail.com she is fabulous!

Ridemore in Wincanton is a good tack shop too although I usually stick with mvf and totally tack.

I'm also fairly new to the area! Been here since March and love it, I hack out all round stourhead so if you're looking for a hacking buddy around there let me know! Welcome to frome


----------



## little_critter (24 November 2015)

For vets I use Belle Vue in Trudoxhill. 
Physio I use a Holly Kerr (switched to her in the last year and very impressed)
Farrier is Chris Brett. 
If you want a bigger tack shop then there's Wadswick. 
My vet does teeth so I can't suggest any dentists. 

Which yard are you moving to? I'm very close to E Woodlands (Feltham)


----------



## DragonTheHorse (30 November 2015)

Thanks for the responses!

We're not moving to a yard, we're going solo as the house we're going to has land, school and stables - its between Blatchbridge and Woodlands.  When I say we're moving to it, it's hanging in the balance at the moment as the conveyancing process has hit some snags and the buyer for our current house is getting twitchy that everything's taking too long; fingers crossed it will still go ahead but we'll see.


----------



## nikicb (1 December 2015)

For EDT I would very happily recommend Victoria Hammond.  https://www.facebook.com/VictoriaHammondEDT


----------

